# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Mất người, Arsenal thủ hòa nhạt nhẽo tại St James Park

## ductri2102

*M**ấ**t ng**ườ**i, Arsenal th**ủ** hòa nh**ạ**t nh**ẽ**o t**ạ**i St James Park*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Tân binh Gervinho có trận đấu đáng quên ở lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Premier League khi bị truất quyền thi đấu trong hiệp hai, còn Arsenal chia điểm 0-0 tẻ nhạt trước chủ nhà Newcastle.*

Không Nasri và Fabregas, cũng chẳng có Wilshere, Arsenal trình diễn một lối chơi tấn công đơn điệu, lạc nhịp tại St James Park và kết quả là họ không một lần xuyên thủng lưới Newcastle, dù chơi có phần lấn lướt.

Trận đấu mở màn mùa giải mới của thày trò Arsene Wenger còn thêm thất vọng khi tân binh Gervinho phải nhận thẻ đỏ sau lỗi phản ứng thiếu kiềm chế. Tiền đạo người Bờ Biển Ngà không tạo được dấu ấn nào đặc biệt trong lần ra mắt tại giải Ngoại hạng ngoại trừ… chiếc thẻ đỏ “lãng nhách” đó.


Tân binh Gervinho (trái) có màn ra mắt đáng quên tại Premier League
Arsenal xuất phát với van Persie đá cao nhất trên hàng công, hỗ trợ cho anh ở phía dưới là bộ 3 Arshavin - Rosicky và Gervinho. Dù phận khách nhưng Arsenal là đội nắm thế chủ động, kiểm soát bóng nhiều hơn. Ngay phút đầu tiên, Rosicky đã “lên tiếng” bằng cú sút xa chệch cột khung thành Newcastle.

Phút 17, van Persie bỏ lỡ cơ hội đáng tiếc để mở điểm cho Arsenal. Từ nỗ lực đi bóng bên cánh phải rồi chuyền vào vòng cấm của Gervinho, bóng được hậu vệ Newcastle phá ra nhưng đến đúng vị trí van Persie. Tiền đạo người Hà Lan ra chân rất nhanh nhưng bóng lại đập chân một hậu vệ chủ nhà đi chệch cột dọc.

Chơi lấn lướt nhưng Arsenal vẫn thiếu những đường chuyền mang tính đột biến để tiếp cận cầu môn Newcastle trong khi “Chích chòe” hầu như chỉ chú trọng vào khâu phòng ngự. Các cầu thủ tuyến dưới đội chủ nhà thi đấu khá quyết liệt và đeo bám, hạn chế tối đa khoảng trống khiến Arsenal gặp nhiều khó khăn trong những pha phối hợp.

Sau giờ nghỉ, lối chơi tấn công của “Pháo thủ” vẫn không được cải thiện là bao, buộc HLV Wenger phải tung Walcott vào thay Arshavin. Phút 63, cựu thần đồng bóng đá Anh có pha dứt điểm khá hiểm hóc khiến thủ thành Krul phải vất vả cản phá.

Dù đã bổ sung thêm Walcott nhưng những tình huống lên bóng của Arsenal vẫn rời rạc, đơn điệu. Phút 63, Gervinho tính “giải quyết” thế bế tắc bằng pha xâm nhập vòng cấm và ngã vờ để kiếm penalty. Joey Barton hùng hổ lao vào túm áo Gervinho khiêu khích và tiền đạo người Bờ Biển Ngà đã “dính bẫy” khi trả đũa, để rồi phải nhận thẻ đỏ trực tiếp từ trọng tài Peter Walton.


Lối chơi quyết liệt của Newcastle khiến Arsenal gặp nhiều khó khăn

Chơi thiếu người, Arsenal càng thêm bế tắc ở những phút còn lại và chấp nhận chia điểm với đội chủ nhà. Giành 1 điểm trên sân khách trong bối cảnh thiếu vắng nhiều trụ cột và mất người trong nửa hiệp hai không phải là một kết quả tồi với Arsena.

Tuy nhiên, khó khăn đang đón đợi thày trò Wenger khi trước mặt họ là lịch đấu căng thẳng, với hai cuộc “đại chiến” cùng Liverpool (vòng 2) và MU (vòng 3), xen giữa là hai trận đấu với Udinese ở vòng sơ loại Champions League.

_Đội hình thi đấu_

*Arsenal*: Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Gibbs, Song, Rosicky(Frimpong 85’), Ramsey(Djourou 93’), Arshavin(Walcott 61’), Gervinho, Van Persie

*Newcastle*: Krul, Simpson, S. Taylor, Coloccini, R. Taylor, Barton, Cabaye, Tiote, Gutierrez, Ameobi(Best 73’), Ba(Obertan 46’)
*Các chuyên mục khác*
Diem chuan dai hoc dan lap thanh do 2011
Diem chuan hoc vien hanh chinh 2011
Diem chuan dai hoc su pham nghe thuat trung uong 2011 
Diem chuan hoc vien buu chinh vien thong phia bac 2011 
Diem chuan dai hoc su pham the duc the thao ha noi 2011
tin nhanh 24h
tintuc

----------

